# Pyrenees snakebite?



## Blue Sky (May 3, 2020)

Face swollen, drooling but not excessively. Alert. Pupils ok. Breathing fine.  Give Benadryl?  Otherwise healthy middle aged dog. Probably happened overnight there are copperheads around.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 3, 2020)

Benadryl  would be what I would give.....good luck and hope he recovers quickly ...


----------



## Blue Sky (May 3, 2020)

Looks like multiple strikes upper lip. Grapefruit sized swelling on his throat. Still breathing ok   have him quiet and cool, h2o to drink. Husband killed a copperhead in another non dog area of the barn.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 3, 2020)

Oh boy - hope he feels better!


----------



## Baymule (May 3, 2020)

I give Benadryl and a baby aspirin every 4 hours. I also keep arnicare pills for pain and I give them 2 of those. He will probably be laid out in the floor for a good 3-4 days. Then it will be several more days before he feels like much. Keep watching his airway and try to keep him hydrated. Syringe a few cc’s in his mouth every few hours. He probably won’t feel like drinking, hold a towel under his chin so it can drain out. As he feels better, he will drink and get up to go pee. If he has trouble breathing get him to the vet ASAP.  Last time my GP got bit, he laid in the floor for 4 days. Normally 2-4 rounds of Benadryl, baby aspirin and arnicare pills and the dog is ok. But it took Trip 3 days before the swelling started to go down. He had a nickel sized hole in his inside upper leg at his chest. 

Please let us know how your dog is doing.


----------



## Blue Sky (May 3, 2020)

Thanks everyone. My husband took him to the emergency vet. The swelling was getting worse and the multiple strikes bothered us. Additionally it could have been a rattler or a water moccasin although I’ve seen neither around. On the positive he is alert, drinking and breathing ok. I’m guessing the swelling on the neck was the first strike and the ones on his lips came after. It was a nice night maybe he literally stumbled over a snake then grabbed it. I cringe to think how often I’ve walked to the barn in the dark.


----------



## Baymule (May 3, 2020)

Our female GP is a snake killer. She hates them. She gets a look that I call her killing face. She stalks the snake, circling, then dives for it, shaking it so fast and hard that sometimes they fly apart. Then she stalks the pieces, killing it again and again. I’ve buried snakes, only for her to dig up them so she can kill them some more. She has a fierceness that none of our other dogs have. 

This was at our back step. 






This was a copperhead late one night, she was barking a different bark, so I went to investigate. We watched her shake it to pieces. She ran past me, slapping my leg with the snake as she went by. Thanks a lot, Paris! 





This was a big chicken snake that was in the coop, but under hay and we couldn’t find it. Paris was at the fence, crying. She could smell the snake! I opened the gate and she tore into the coop. Exit one snake!


----------



## Baymule (May 3, 2020)

I’m glad your dog is better. What did the vet give him? I know it was scary with several strikes and the fear of his airway closing off. Whew! That was a close one. Give him a hug from his Aunt Baymule!


----------



## Blue Sky (May 3, 2020)

Husband took him I needed to be at home. Emergency vet was so obsessed with social distancing that husband was not allowed in the office while dog was treated. No antibiotics indicated per vet. Wounds  were shaved, multiple strikes face and neck. Sedation prescribed (why? dog was calm).  $540. E vet wanted to keep him overnight. We said nope. Will try to get appointment w our vet tomorrow. He ate 1/2 dinner. Drinking and drooling a bit. Has h2o, broth and a cool comfy, quiet place to rest.


----------



## Baymule (May 3, 2020)

We had to take our  Anatolian to the vet, curbside service. It was nuts.


----------



## Blue Sky (May 3, 2020)

I have not used this e vet before and I don’t want to be unfair but I thought the service was less than stellar given the description. We declined further treatment so if something happens it’s on me but he seems to be dealing pretty well now.


----------



## Baymule (May 4, 2020)

Some do it for the money some do it for the love of animals. Finding that vet with compassion, love of animals and a generous dose of hard reality is difficult, but once found, is a true treasure. We have such a vet and are very happy with him. 

I think your dog will be ok. He will not feel worth much for awhile, but will be ok. I’m sure he’ll give snakes a wide berth after this.


----------



## Blue Sky (May 4, 2020)

He is much better today. Lying around but I expected that. Drooling has stopped, breathing normally. Appetite fair. He will spend a few days on the fabulous and fashionable Back Porch, overlooking the Vegetable Garden where I’ll be working (and possibly jumping out of my skin occasionally, mistaking  stray garden hoses for reptiles).


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 4, 2020)

We are going through snake activity here also, neighbor killed a diamond back rattler the other day...sure got us looking out for where we are stepping and reaching ...
Very happy your pup is on the mend


----------

